# API General Cure dosage question!



## BettaFishLover888 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello! I have a 1 gallon hospital tank that my little buddy is in and I need to start his API General Cure medication. I am not quite sure how to dose his 1 gallon tank since this packet of powder treats 10 gallons. I have read that you can take a 10 ounce measuring cup and dissolve the powder in the 10 ounces of water and take out 1 ounce of medicated water to put into his 1 gallon tank. Should I be doing daily water changes? Should I be making new batches of medication everyday? And how many days do I need to medicate him? Thanks so much! :-?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Hey BFL,
You could do it the way you said with the measuring cup or you could divide the powder into 10 even piles and mix a fresh dosage as needed. You just need to make sure the measuring cup is really clean and free of soap residue. I would probably use a brand new one from the dollar store if you choose that route.

According to API's directions, you will need to repeat the dose after 48 hours. Wait another 48 hours then change 25% of the water.


----------

